#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Thailand GPRS EDGE internet connection with DATC and AIS

## Xzyte

As i saw some recent posts on TeakDoor about mobile phone internet connections i thought i would post some of screen shots of speed tests i made with my mobile phone Nokia 6230i connected to my notebook computer.

First some of the technical stuff. Almost all mobile phones now days support GPRS but not all of them support EDGE service which is much faster then a normal GPRS connection. You will have to have a phone which supports EDGE to get the speeds posted below. Currently there are only two mobile phone networks which support GPRS/EDGE service, they are DTAC and AIS (One2call). Although both of them cover almost all of Thailand with GPRS service, sadly they both currently only have EDGE service in Bangkok, Pattaya and Jomtien but say they will extend the coverage to all major cities, but nobody knows when  :Smile: 

What is GPRS: The General Packet Radio Service (GPRS) is a nonvoice value added service that allows information to be sent and received across a mobile telephone network. Speed 32 - 48 kbps

What is GPRS EDGE: Enhanced Data rates for GSM Evolution (EDGE) is a digital mobile phone technology which acts as a bolt-on enhancement to 2G and 2.5G GPRS networks. It can carry data speeds up to 384 kbit/s in packet mode and will therefore meet the International Telecommunications Union's requirement for a 3G network.

As you can see on the screen shots below i had speeds from 86 kbps up to 189 kpbs which is not bad if i think back to the time when i still was on a poxy 56kpbs modem connection at home.

*Bangkok Sukhumvit area with AIS:*

*
Bangkok Ratchadaphisek* * area with AIS:*


*Bangkok Sukhumvit area with* *DTAC:*

*
Bangkok Ratchadaphisek* * area with DTAC:*


*Pattaya AIS:*


*Pattaya DTAC:*


*Jomtien AIS:*


*Jomtien DTAC:*


Please post your screen shots if you connect to the net using GPRS/EDGE.
To test your speed just open the speed test page at ADSL Thailand.

----------


## DrAndy

gosh, that is jolly interesting

where is the best place to use a mobile phone?

----------


## lom

> where is the best place to use a mobile phone?





> they both currently only have EDGE service in Bangkok, Pattaya and Jomtien


My advanced guess is that it is in one of those 3 places that Xzyte mentioned  :Smile:

----------


## mrsquirrel

You forgot the supposedly nation wide CDMAX2 from Hutch as well.

----------


## blackgang

My wife uses it when the SHINN sat is down at her school, which by the way is most of the time, just slightly worse than any ISP in Thailand, that includes broadband.

But is so slow that it is not worth the cost.

----------


## Pimp of the LOS

Wow, blazing speeds, but don't think I could be arsed waiting....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

One place says that my Motorola L6 is EDGE able, another says it's not. I guess judging from the speeds I get with it, that it isn't EDGE able.

The Motorola website and TOT are not talking to each other today.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DrAndy

I like "edge able"

is that techno speak?

----------


## Xzyte

> One place says that my Motorola L6 is EDGE able, another says it's not. I guess judging from the speeds I get with it, that it isn't EDGE able.
> 
> The Motorola website and TOT are not talking to each other today.


The Motorola L6 is not EDGE capable.  :Sad:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> The Motorola L6 is not EDGE capable.


I think you'll find the correct technical term 'EDGE able'. Bladdy foreigners..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mrsquirrel

FUDGE able

----------


## Thetyim

The correct term is 'egprs'

----------


## mrsquirrel

> The correct term is 'egprs'



Is that not a Welsh word?

----------


## DrB0b

Saw this about EDGE coverage on a website earlier, no idea how accurate it is - it's dated April 2007. Website is Edge Thailand




> Dtac upgraded the network in Bangkok about a year ago and have recently (March 2006) upgraded along the coast, from the southern outskirts of Bangkok down to Pattaya and Jomptien. If you live in Pattaya then coverage extends from the coast, across Pattaya City, to just beyond the railway line that is to the east of the Sukhumvit Road. In Jomptien coverage extends south to within 1 km of the Ambassador Hotel. If you live within this area then coverage will be excellent. So far, I have not found any locations where the new network cannot be used. Dtac has exclusively used Nokia for all its infrastructure work. Loyalty to Nokia (and vice versa) is certainly paying off: the new network is highly reliable, works faultlessly, has zero down time, and has excellent bandwidth and coverage. Over the last two years Dtac has given its subscibers a very high quality network, equal if not superior to any of the networks in Europe. 
> 
>  AIS has had EDGE in Pattaya and Jomptien since January 2006. Very recently, the central part of Bangkok has been upgraded and a short section along the ring road that passes Don Muang Airport. Last year, the area within the outer ring-road of Chiang Mai was upgraded. Other cities that have had the EDGE-upgrade treatment during 2005, include: Chonburi, Nakorn Ratchasrima and Khon Kaen. 
> 
>  At long last it looks as though AIS’s reliability problems have been overcome. The upgrade from GPRS to EDGE has provided much needed extra capacity, the network now offers a consistent connection with reliable transfer rates. AIS plan to continue the upgrade, concentrating on the cities first and then the rural areas later, eventually the entire country will have the benefit of high-speed wireless, wherever the user happens to be.

----------


## Thetyim

Found this interesting article/info


Phuket Gazette - online English newspaper for Phuket, Thailand, with daily news, classified ads, yellow pages, business listings, upcoming events, event calendar, phuket events

----------

